

Thoughts on my new non-QWERTY iPhone keyboard? - coreywstone

Launched recently, but it may be too unconventional to succeed: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;herokeyboard.com 
I&#x27;d like to add an auto-complete&#x2F;suggest bar in phase 2. Any input and ideas is appreciated! Thanks.
======
coreywstone
Here's the linked URL: [http://herokeyboard.com](http://herokeyboard.com)

